# Safari and mail freezing



## GEG (Dec 14, 2004)

I am experiencing yet another problem with my iMac, twice in 24 hours my start up and email pages have frozen. I've had to turn off the computer and start it up all over again. When the freeze occurs I'm not even able to access anything using Google, and my Safari remains a blank page reading loading but with nothing happening. I'm on dial up but can usually bring up a page and access my mail immediately, but I can't even access previous mail, the whole process goes dead. This evening the whole screen went blue including what should be a white section with the usual headings at the top of the screen.

Any ideas why it's happening?


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Clearing Safari's cache files and running Disk Utility and/or other disk utilities might help.


----------



## GEG (Dec 14, 2004)

Thank you Shuuhen, but I'm not certain what you mean by running Disc Utility. Where do I find it? I've opened up the Utilities window but there's no icon for Disc Utility.

This morning the problem occurred again and in frustration not being able to access anything at all on the internet (it reads downloading endlessly with nothing happening), I shut my computer down several times hoping to clear the "blockage" At one stage the internet connection disengaged itself after just a few minutes. 

It's an intermittent problem, and I finally managed to download after going through all sorts of exercises. Whether they cleared it I have no idea.


----------



## YeeFam (Nov 19, 2004)

You can clear the work areas for Safari (cache, history, etc) by:
* clicking on on the Sarfari menu selection
* select reset Safari

Answer affirmative to the warning, Safari will clear the working storage, quit, and restart.

Try that and see if it solves the problem.

Good luck,


----------



## GEG (Dec 14, 2004)

*Safari and Mail Freezing*

I've carried out the Disc Utilities repair process, so hopefully this will work.
I may not know for a few more days, the problem has been intermittent, I never know when it will occur. I haven't yet done the Safari reset, I'd like to wait and see how the other results.


----------



## GEG (Dec 14, 2004)

Since my last message I've experienced even more and bizarre problems, but someone has been to my home and removed my Norton AntiVirus programme, a task difficult to say the least. A number of people have indicated to me that they also had peculiar problems, but which stopped once Norton was removed. Time will tell for me, a series of events may have been resposible. I've also had my system updated to 10.3.8, so perhaps this will help.


----------

